# flank pain - when a pt has the dx



## miss407 (May 15, 2009)

when a pt has the dx of flank pain is dx 789.00 or 789.09 used?

thanks


----------



## meeramohanakrishnan (May 15, 2009)

*Flank Pain*

Flank pain needed to be coded as 789.09


----------



## msmatiste (May 15, 2009)

*Flank Pain*

Flank Pain by definition as per Medline Plus Medical Encyclopedia is as follows, "Refers to pain in one side of the body between the upper abdomen and the back."  Therefore, you should query the physician to find out if the pain was in the Left Upper Quadrant or the Right Upper Quadrant.

Dx: 789.0?

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003113.htm


----------

